# Cold and Windy in Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Yesterday Friday 11-21 ?08 was super windy and cold with a very low tide. Shelley and Jeff came all the way from Little Rock Arkansas and were game to brave the weather and fish. So fish we did. It was one trout here and there with a lot of moves in between. Finally got a little bite going as the tide started to rise. The trout were staged right along a ledge adjacent to deep water. The water temperature never got above 54 all day. Shelly was the fisherperson of the day she caught most of the fish and the biggest a nice redfish. Good day, Shelly had not fished with me since pre Katrina and wanted to show Jeff the fishing we have in Louisiana. Finished up with a decent catch with the conditions we had,<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">27 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 Drum<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 Sheephead<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

